# FSH- to test or not to test?



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been lurking here for a little while, but haven't actually posted anything, so decided to bite the bullet and say hi. It feels kind of scary just being here, especially when I read what people have been through, would I have the strength to go through it too? 

I am only just starting out really, having let the fear stop me for ages, but I can hear the clock ticking (there is a strong history of early menopause in my family, normally about 35) and I really would desperately love a child. 

I bought a couple of FSH tests, figured that it might be good to have an idea, but now I have them I am scared to take them in case it is not good news. But in reality i don't really know the implications of a positive test, so might be blowing it up into meaning more than it really does. So I wondered if anyone has any advice on that? Anything would be useful.

I am trying to get my head around all the options, there is just so much choice I don't know where to start! Part of me wonders why try IUI when it is less successful that IVF, but IVF is heaps more expensive and from what I understand is a lot more demanding on the woman too. And then do you have treatment in England or go overseas, and if so where? And then there is the question of telling people, I think that my parents would freak if I told them what I was even thinking! Blimey, now that I am writing there is heaps that I could say!

But I will leave it there, any feedback greatly appreciated   It is so great that this forum is here!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Bingbong

Glad you found us, you are at the right place for plenty of information, more importantly loads of support from people who know where you are at.

I didn't know you could buy fsh tests.  I am getting mine done through GP - along with others, if you can do that it will probably give you a better overall picture of your fertility.  I'm sure someone will be along soon who knows a lot more than me when it comes to test results but don't panic over FSH alone.

There is so much to think about, so ask away, that's what we're here for!  I've been wanting to do this since I was your age, but with one thing and another never did ..... i'm 3 years on now so feel I need to make a move sooner rather than later, I can't think about it for ever and i want it so much.  At the moment I am absolutely terrified but am taking steps to be able to start treatment mid-next year ... have a few things to sort out first, just hope it goes to plan!  

With regards to IUI or IVF - still having that dilema myself! Maybe the test results will make that decision for me. 

There's a book called Knock Yourself Up, by Louise Sloan ... it's a good place to start.  Glad you've found us because now you've started thinking you'll know where to come for support & info when you need it ...... there is so much to think about and you do need people there for you.  

Good luck on your journey!  

Jovi x


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Bingbong, welcome to the group!  

You have certainly come to the right place for advice and support - the ladies on here are fantastic, and we are all at different stages in our journey so can offer different advice.

I didn't know that you could buy FSH tests either. The clinic that I am at have tested this for me recently (don't know results yet). They will also test to see if my tubes are clear before starting any treatment. All being well I shall be having IUI sometime next year.

Good luck with your journey!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the boards!!

If you check the test you have, i think you'll find that it only shows "menopausal" if your FSH levels are really quite high (beyond the reach of ivf I think?).  I don't think it gives you an actual figure, just pos or neg.  Let us know what figure is uses for the cut off as it maybe less than I think and other ladies might find it useful.

What you really really need to do is get yourself to your gps and have a test done there - then you'll get a meaningful result.  Below 10 is great, but say 10-12 or so is definitely not menopausal (so wouldn't show on your home test), but it wld prob put a bit more pressure on response and success rates for ivf, and would tell you that you needed to move fast!

You never know, you could get a great result and it would be a weight off your mind.

Best of wishes.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi bingbong and welcome,

Great that you've plucked up the courage to post - we're a really friendly group so do jump in wherever you like and ask all your questions. There is so much knowledge and understanding here....

re your FSH, you've been given great advice re going to your GP and asking to get your FSH/LH tested as a start point. Easier said than done I know, but try not to worry too much - even a relatively high FSH reading does not necessarily mean it's game over for you, just that you may not respond so well to stimulation....it can also fluctuate from month to month and there are things you can do to improve it - but you won't be able to work out any of that until you know for sure - so get the tests done and interpreted by someone who knows what they are talking about (ie prob not your GP as they are not fertility specialists)

All of this can feel very overwhelming at first, you've just got to take things step by step. As well as the Louise Sloan book, I found the books by Jane Mattes and Mikki Morrisette (search on Amazon, you'll find them easily) excellent for clearly setting out the things you need to think about when starting out on this journey. Both books list the questions you'll need to ask yourself and I found it invaluable to think through those questions and get clear in my mind what was important to me and what I needed to have in place before going ahead with all this. 

Of course I don't know your parents so I can't say for sure, but I imagine that what's most important to them at the end of the day is your happiness. So if you tell them that you've thought things through and this is what you need to do to be happy, then I'm sure they won't freak...and if they do, well then you just have to remember that ultimately it's your life and you have to do what is right for you. I was very nervous about telling my mum (my dad died when I was a teenager) but funnily enough she just said she thought it was wonderful and wished I'd started sooner because she could see how much I wanted a family. So perhaps your parents know more than you think already?
If you are really worried about their reaction, do you have a sibling or friend you could tell first? Both as practice in saying it outloud (can be a bit scary first time you tell someone) and also as support if your parents find it hard to cope with. 

As for IUI vs IVF, here or abroad etc etc, you will work out the right answers to those questions in time, try to take it step by step - it's far less scary if you break it down that way. And feel free to keep asking questions here, we're happy to help

Wishing you the best of luck, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hello bingbong welcome to the group.  I've only just started myself and it can feel very overwhelming, but the thinking process is definitely the most overwhelming point...it seems easier once you get going!  I'm sure all your questions will be answered here, the ladies on here are very very supportive and knowledgeable...really look forward to sharing your journey.

xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Welcome bingbong,

I would say go to the Docs and get the tests done as a starting point.  My consultant did not ask for the test to be done until after I'd signed the paperwork for treatment - as it turnedout I had no ovarian reserve - which caused a lot of heartache - had he done this test in the beginning, I would have not signed the paperwork for IVF (£300) or imported sperm to the uk from Denmark (£1800), but gone straight to Czech and saved a lot of time, money and emotion....
That's just me though, but the first test I would recommend is FSH LH Oestadol and Progesterone or the AMH test done at some clinics but very expensive.

Good luck and welcome to the board.
Mini x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Bingbong

Welcome to the group.  You have been given some great advice from the girls so hopefully it will give you something to think about and will help you make up your mind as to which way to turn next.  I would definitely echo the others and say go to your GP or to your local fertility clinic to find out which tests you need in the first instance.  These tests will help direct you to either IUI or IVF.  If you are lucky your GP will arrange to do some of the initial blood work on the NHS which will save you quite a bit of money.  

My FSH is relatively high (14.2) which means I do not respond well to fertility drugs but I do still have a chance at conceiving with my own eggs.  I did test my FSH 3 years ago when I was 36 and it was high then at 11.  When I got my result at the age of 36 I freaked out since the doc told me I would need to go straight for IVF and I run off in a panic.  Now 3 years later my FSH is higher than before but the urge to have a baby is so great I have decided to ttc with my own eggs and I will continue to try until I either succeed or the docs tell me to give up.  I cannot turn back the clock and I do know I have limited time to conceive given my age.  I would definitely tell women to get tested earlier rather than later because at least you then know what your options are.  I decided to do nothing at the time when I got a high FSH reading but other women might decide to get on with tcc since they know that time is not on their side.  I think it is better to have the knowledge and then decide what to do rather than not test and then live in ignorance.  This is my personal opinion but if it helps with your decision process then so be it.  

There are many options to consider and it can feel very confusing at the beginning but believe me your choices will start to get clearer once you start on your journey so do not try to consider everything all at once.  To go abroad or to stay in the UK is quite a personal choice.  A lot of people go abroad for treatment because it is more cost effective than in the UK and some go because they can get treatment abroad far quicker than in the UK (ie when seeking egg donation).

Telling people is another big step but you might be surprised by peoples reactions.  I agree with Suity and maybe you should find a sympathetic friend or sibling to tell first.  May be you could go for some initial tests first and then have these facts to hand for when you tell your parents.  If there is a history or early menopause in your family then maybe your parents way be more sympathtic to your cause.

I hope this has answered some of your questions.  

All the best

Sima x  

PS I love the name


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Thanks so much for the replies, it has meant a lot to me! And the advice and experience has been really useful too. I took the FSH test this morning, and thankfully it was negative. It does only tell you if you are menopausal or not, but because of the family history it was nice to get a neg, even if it really doesn't tell me very much else.

I will go to my GP and ask for FSH LH Oestadol and Progesterone tests, I didn't realise that GPs could refuse to pay for so much! While I am there I would think that it would be worth asking for the other tests that I would need like HIV and Hep. Does anyone know what other tests you need so that clinics know that you are ok? I hope that the GP would pay for them at least. I need to get a smear too which fills me with dread, but needs must I guess. I also have a bit of a thing about needles that I will have to overcome.

Thanks for the book suggestions, I do love to read books on things that are going on so will have to decide which one to get. I am not going to tell my family anything just yet, as you said Sima it is probably good to be armed with some information first. I have told two friends so can talk to them, and of course you guys! 

There really is so much to think about and do, but as suggested one thing at a time might take the pressure off. 

Thanks again guys,

bingbong x

p.s. Sima, bingbong is one of my dogs nickname!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bing bong welcome to the thread
IF your GP wll test then ask for Day 1-3 FSH, LH, prolcatin and oestrodial and the infectious screen included HIV, Hep B surface antigen, Hep c, rubella, syphillis,(If you are considering Spanish clinics abroad then toxoplasmosis and IgG and IgM, a Full blood count)

and then a Day 21 progesterone (to see if you have ovulated that month).
Your GP wl not do AMH and some fertility clinics don't and also doubt the need for it particularly after a cycle of IVF.

If you go to some countries then IVF or ED is not cheaper  than the UK but there are no long waits like in the Uk eg USA, Spain not helped by the dire exchange rates!!
Best of Luck
L s


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

London Womens Clinic requests the following tests:

FSH/LH/Oestradiol/prolactin between days 1-4 of your cycle
HIV
Hep B antigens
Hep B core antibodies
Hep C antibodies
Rubella
CMV igG and IGM
chlamydia
cervical smear

Pretty sure I then also had to have TSH and T4 which are thyroid tests

My GP did all of these for me - all except the cervical smear and chlamydia (which is urine or swab test) are blood tests. If your GP can't/won't help, at least some of them you can get done for free at your local GUM clinic

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

thanks a lot!! Thats really helpful! I have just started tracking my cycle but don't know when I will be the right days, is it best to wait for my next period (can't remember what you call it here!) or go earlier and then return for the FSH when the time is right? Yes another confusion!!

Thanks again, sooooooooo good to be able to ask all these questions!

Bingbong


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, if it's anything like my local GP surgery, I'd go, have a chat with the GP, get agreement to do all the tests, and then book the actual appt with the nurse when you get your AF (that's what we call period - Aunt Flo  )

That way you'll know whether they agree to do it or not, and you won't need to get 2 appts - at my practice they send you to the nurse for bloods so you end up having to book twice....

And if they say no, then you can already start looking for somewhere else to help before you get to day 1-4 of your next cycle

Suitcase
x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

Another thought so you're prepared is, I'm not sure many gps would do these tests without a specific request from a fertility dr/consultant.  But don't be concerned, if they do say no now, it doesn't mean they would say no if you were cycling - it's just red tape and budgets.

You prob WOULD be able to get fsh, lh and tsh out of most gps though as they are routine tests with a quick turnaround.  IF your gp isn't that supportive, then you could very reasonably argue that these 3 are key tests that you need doing right now in order to determine what course of action you should take next, and how quickly.  It could be tough to persuade them on the others though.

Secondly, all these blood tests have a useable "shelf life".  Meaning, once the test is a certian age the clinic will need it repeating.  It's not that short, but as far as I know it's the basic ones like fsh etc that have the shortest life of 12 months.  So it may be worth considering just asking for the minimum to be done now so that a specialist fertility consultant can give you some useful advice about what course of treatment would be best for you.

Talk to your gp in good time before af so you can get in on days 1-5 for the bloods.  Where I am, if the dr agrees, you can get them to fill out the blood request form, and when the day arrives you don;t need an appt and can just whizz over to the blood clinic at the local hospital.  Have found this much less hassle than when I used to try and book a day 3 blood appt at drs for my fairly erratic cycles (was very embarrassing as I wld have  to phone and rearrange about 4 or 5 times before af actually turned up)!!

Let us know how it goes

best wishes

xx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Just to update on events. I went to see my GP today, saw a woman and she turned out to be lovely and really supportive, didn't blink an eye when I said that I was single, so that was great as I was worried about that.

She happily agreed to the FSH/LH tests, and also agreed to do rubella immunity and progesterone, which I had today as I was handily day 22 which fitted. She also ordered another few tests for thyroid and stuff to see if there is a reason that I can't seem to loose weight (other than PCOS obviously). I was very happy when she was shocked when I told her what my BMI was, said that I don't look like my BMI would be that high, which pleased me greatly. And the Hep and HIV etc I figure that I can get done at a sexual health clinic, or maybe she will do them if I say that I need them, she did seem to be really accommodating.

I have the form for the FSH blood test, and she said to get it done on day 5 of my cycle, everyone here seems to talk mainly about day 1-3, so I am not sure what to do. I just have to go to the hospital and get the blood taken whenever. But the problem with that is it is only open mon-fri 9-5 which could be a problem, especially if day 5 is on the weekend or a full work day (tues and thurs). Any advice or suggests would be great, don't want to have to wait another month (or more to get day 5 on the right day!). 

I have ordered a couple of the books suggested, just waiting for them to arrive and they are taking ages because of the holidays which is annoying!!!

Anyway, I am so pleased that she was lovely, and she wants to see me in a month. Have to get a smear and chlamydia before then, such fun. And I feel really excited that I have taken the first step on this journey, and it wasn't an easy step to take.

Hope that you are all having a good day,

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Great news BingBong - glad it all went so well with your doctor....first step is always the hardest, you're on your way now  

Good idea re the thyroid tests - my sisters both have thyroid issues and take tablets every day - definitely helped with weight management too once they got the dosage right....unfortunately in my case no thyroid issue detected - I just eat too much and exercise too little  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice one BingBong, glad it all went so well.  My GP said to get all my tests done mid-cycle, didn't even name a day!  The consultant I saw last week said day 2 for LH & FSH if possible but can go up to day 4 if it falls on a weekend.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

glad all went well bingbong...good to hear you are on your way.
xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Great news that your GP was so supportive.

FSH shoud be tested day 1-5 which would give you some leeway with work and weekends etc

Suitcase - i'm with you an the thyroid issue - was really hoping I had a problem   but no just not enough exercise and too much chocolate !!


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! I am still feeling really good and happy about yesterday.

I have to admit Roo that there is part of me that really hopes that I have a thyroid problem so that they can give me tablets and the weight will drop off!   not very likely and I am sure that it isn't good to wish for a medical problem!!

I am still worried about this day 5 thing, just have to hope that day 5 happens to fall on the right day, otherwise I will probably get rather stressed!! Oh dear.

Bingbong


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Billabong

don't get stressed about it - it's not worth it, As i said earlier andy day from 1 - 5 is acceptable for this test.

R x


----------

